# Need advise ASAP about vitamins



## spencerdolly (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello Girls/boys I have egg collection and I am getting conflicting stories about what vits I can take and cant. Can I take b6, b12, Q10, Omega 3 pure fish oil inbetween EC and ET. Also what vits do I need to cut out or avoid or defo should be taking. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I would suggest that you stick to a good multivitamin and mineral supplement and omega 3 especially formulated for pregnancy and trying to conceive.
I only ever take Pregnacare plus.


----------

